# starting a class next week



## tdkkid1981 (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi All,

I am starting a TKD class next week and really nervous.

I am 27 and used to train in JuJitsu when I was younger and also had a go of Kung Fu about five years ago.

Any advice and tips most welcome!

Thanks 

John


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 29, 2009)

Where and what style?


----------



## Wey (Aug 29, 2009)

The best advice I can give is to listen very closely to what your teacher tells you and try to apply it to your training the best you can. Of course, the number one goal is to have fun! Good luck!


----------



## nitflegal (Aug 29, 2009)

Listen a lot more than talk early on, although questions are OK in the format the instructor prefers.  Plan on practicing these skills everyday, even if for only 5 minutes.  Understand that these are new skills and you will probably be awkward and clumsy.  Everyone in the school including the googly-dan teaching you went through it whether they want to admit it or not, so don't be embarrassed at this.  Work hard but expect to have fun.  If it's not fun, you're in the wrong school.

Matt


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 29, 2009)

go in with an open mind.
Be prepared to do things you may not be used to doing
be respectful of ALL in class
have fun learning


----------



## Hawke (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome to Martial Talk John!

Take things slow.

Warm up and stretch before class.

Cool down and stretch after class.

Practice the techniques and forms at home.

Enjoy your martial art journey.


----------



## still learning (Aug 29, 2009)

Hello, Start running...push-ups...etc...Best of luck to you!

Aloha,   (bring bottle water too..)


----------



## thecrow (Aug 30, 2009)

find a good teacher that teaches the basics and focus on those, it isn't much fun and not flashy, but once you have the basics you can learn any thing from almost any wear, if you want to become a martial artist i would ask the question, what is a martial artist. when you get the answer chances are you are one.


----------

